# Burton Toaster liner - Thoughts?



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Almost bought some toasters last year, but decided to try out the feet warmers from Costco, which worked great, and saved me money to put into some other gear.


----------



## rotarypower101 (Oct 19, 2017)

jstar said:


> Almost bought some toasters last year, but decided to try out the feet warmers from Costco, which worked great, and saved me money to put into some other gear.


Are you referring to the chempacks?

I need to find something to keep my feet warmer, I justruncold, even on normal days, and I would really like to find something that is reusable and almost invisible to the user. Electrical my perceived preference, because I can simply recharge them, and replace mid day, as well as modulate the temperature output.

I have literally tried almost everything, built my own carbon elements, but those keep failing unfortunately ...


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Most of the time cold feet are not caused by sock and/or liner material, per say... As someone who worked in a shop with a master boot fitter for years, i can say this with confidence.

Here is my suggestion.

1. Buy these.. https://dryguy.com/product/Travel_Dry_DX 

Use them on the way to the mountain. Starting your day with boots already warm makes way more of a difference than you can even imagine. The energy/time it takes to warm boots with just your feet when you start out the day is ridiculous... In your car your boots are well below the temp of your feet, even just kicking it in your house/cabin the boot material is much colder than what your feet are. Boots and their liners are thick, and it takes an incredible amount of time/energy to warm all of that material all the way through... 

Using this warmer solves that...

I will tell you selling these to customers and getting them to use them solved the problem 90% of the time.

2. Socks, most people tend to go with socks that are way too thick and actually only make their cold feet/toes issue even worse.

Thick socks restrict blood flow, thus making your feet colder. They also will make your feet sweat which then makes them become cold. 

Thin, high quality socks make a huge difference, especially when you start out with boots pre-warmed by the afore mentioned boot warmer...

Trying those two things, will be worlds cheaper than trying the other liners.. 

I have only in many, many, many years of working in boot fitting had those two things in combination NOT solve peoples issues a only a handful of times... 

Starting with warm boots and proper socks makes all the difference...


----------



## rotarypower101 (Oct 19, 2017)

txb0115 said:


> Most of the time cold feet are not caused by sock and/or liner material, per say... As someone who worked in a shop with a master boot fitter for years, i can say this with confidence.
> 
> Here is my suggestion.
> 
> ...


I am going to speak as honestly and candidly as I can, because I REALLY need help with this issue, and would like any assistance from anyone that feels like they understands it correctly can give.

I am a fairly persnickety person, so I follow very precise regimens to help myself in the best ways I can.

I believe I run very cold to the typical person.

I think I have low blood pressure? And poor circulation. Perhaps other factors.
My feet and hands can be cold in a perfectly warm inside environment with socks and a blanket. To the point I can be too warm and still have cold feet and chilly fingers.

This manifests itself as painfully uncomfortably cold on the mountain, it has been like that my whole life. As much as I am used to it, its a ongoing issue. One I am fairly confident saying its not just your typical moaning.

My “core” is fanfrigintastic, I have even tried overheating my core to help, to no avail, but moved away from that because I get uncomfortably warm and I still have cold hands and feet.

I have fantastic equipment, to the point I feel privileged to be able to have just about anything I desire with no compromises. And I feel like I know the real rules of the game to minimize my heat loss, thermodynamics doesn't fib.

We spend a LOT of time there, I think I have “most” my game together when it comes to prep and equipment, over many many years of adapting and tweaking testing and experimenting.

I do not have a mobile boot warmer, perhaps I should get one and prewarm, its absolutly worth a shot. A concept that has not been posed to me from asking for help with this specific issue many different times.
As you say, I do keep them inside the vehicle as with all my other equipment thinking this should be enough, perhaps that is not enough despite thinking they are warmed by the heater.

The argument I have to drive the point home, is that can crank up my DIY carbon boot heaters to get it too warm down there, and if the cells depleat my feet will get to the painful cold stage given good conditions, ie deep powder and nice cold day within ~an hour as a benchmark.

I do have DIY integrated carbon heating elements inside my liners, perhaps I could easily leverage these to preheat off vehicle 12Vdc power so as not to deplete my battery packs even before going out or pickup a set of these mobile heaters...just more stuff, would like to minimize my footprint wherever possible for traveling and going in friends vehicles where possible. 


For socks I am running the AK “compression socks” “Burton [ak] Endurance Sock” I think from looking really quickly. The ones I have seem like they have more padded zones.

They seem good, not particularly helpful if I am trying to be honest. As a placebo, I feel good about the purchase because I am trying hard anyway..

I don't think I have a sweaty foot problem, never any indicators for this.


----------

